# Men's Hair Loss > Men's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  Cheap place to buy Finasteride in the U.K

## JayM

Hey I'm 20 and currently losing hair fast. I have been on Propecia for 6 months from Pharmacy2u. I was wondering if there were any places I could buy generic as it's just so much cheaper and would allow me to budget for Dut if things get dire haha!

Side note, Anyone take any tablets orally for inflammation? I also wasn't sure if this would aid or make my balding worse as my scalp is RED all over.

Thanks!

----------


## Spex

Hi  - I use Dr Steve Edgar in the UK for 5mg Proscar. Many I know use him and speak very highly of the service he provides. He prescribes 5mg generic finasteride too.

 His email: * drstevengedgar@gmail.com*

Hope this helps
Spex

----------


## Y gwningen llwyd

Yes, you could go with Dr. Edgar. It would be more affordable than Pharmacy2u. I'm fairly sure Dr. Edgar will inform your GP that you are using Propecia, however, whereas Pharmacy2u gives you the choice of whether you want your GP to know. I'm not sure if this would matter to you or not.

I'm from the UK too. I'm a Dut user and I just get it from Alldaychemist. It is working well and has regrown a lot of hair for me.

----------


## JayM

Thanks guys this has been so helpful! Being a student it does come down to a week of instant noodles and my propecia, or proper food and no hair haha

Y gwningen llwyd, How have you found using DUT? I am very tempted to get on it but I thought I would give 1.25mg Fin a go first. Being my age (20) I find it hard to stay on the side of caution when it comes to losing hair haha. Do you take it ED or on certain days? I was also thinking maybe taking Fin and DUT alternatively ED?

Cheers guys!

----------


## JayM

Also, I see that the prices are American at Alldaychemist. Do you have any problems with shipping, what are delivery costs ect? thanks!

----------


## Herbaliser

> Hi  - I use Dr Steve Edgar in the UK for 5mg Proscar. Many I know use him and speak very highly of the service he provides. He prescribes 5mg generic finasteride too.
> 
>  His email: * drstevengedgar@gmail.com*
> 
> Hope this helps
> Spex


 He prescribes for an obvious reason though, while others don't for the risk reasons.

----------


## Y gwningen llwyd

> Thanks guys this has been so helpful! Being a student it does come down to a week of instant noodles and my propecia, or proper food and no hair haha
> 
> Y gwningen llwyd, How have you found using DUT? I am very tempted to get on it but I thought I would give 1.25mg Fin a go first. Being my age (20) I find it hard to stay on the side of caution when it comes to losing hair haha. Do you take it ED or on certain days? I was also thinking maybe taking Fin and DUT alternatively ED?
> 
> Cheers guys!


 There's no point taking Fin if you're using Dut also. Dut does everything that Fin does and more, even if you were to take Dut every other day or every third day.

I take Dut every day myself. It has completely stopped my hair loss, and I've had some good thickening. It is entirely your decision whether you want to switch to Dut or stay on Fin. Dut inhibits more DHT, and so has slightly better results but also has a greater chance of side-effects. If Fin is working for you, there's no need to switch to Dut. How much hair loss do you have, and how effective has Fin been so far for you?

----------


## JayM

I have had some thining on my crown but when dry you can't see the scalp. My huge problem is the hair line. It's thin, Very Receded and Super uneven. Think of jamie Roberts (the rugby player) but more thickness mid scalp and crown. However I'm certainly On my way haha. For this reason I'm honestly not sure if fin is working. It's just to stay on a branded product and take DUT EOD would work out cheaper. Plus it's going to tackle the problem abit more. 

It would be more for sound mind alternating eachday. Personally I haven't suffered any sides at all from fin apart from less hair in the sink which is what I want haha! 

Have you heard much about oral min? I'm obviously worried about my heart but topical min doesn't excite me.

----------


## Pentarou

> Hi  - I use Dr Steve Edgar in the UK for 5mg Proscar. Many I know use him and speak very highly of the service he provides. He prescribes 5mg generic finasteride too.
> 
>  His email: * drstevengedgar@gmail.com*
> 
> Hope this helps
> Spex


 Dr Edgar provides a great service, FWIW. Couldn't recommend him more highly.

----------


## JayM

Does anyone know why it costs so much more to get generic 5mg fin say from a gp than online? I used pharmacy2u mostly and they sell 5mg fin for like £17, but they don't sell for hairloss. where as its like 3 times that from a gp? just sucks :/

----------


## Gins

I've never had a problem with generic fin. I think it is awesome.

----------

